# Turning pregnant mares out with geldings



## haras (8 March 2009)

Please can someone tell me if pregnant mares can be turned out with a gelding or not, as I have 2 mares one of which I am planning on putting in foal soon and I also own a gelding with severe seperation anxiety, who cannot be turned out alone.

So please tell me can I turn him out with her or will she need to be alone?  as my other mare will have to keep my gelding company and I hate the idea of her being on her own.

I've been told that he can't go out with her and I've been told he can.  Please help!

He's not at all riggy or interested in in season mares.

Thank You!


----------



## PapaFrita (8 March 2009)

I turned PF out with Antifaz with no problems.


----------



## S_N (8 March 2009)

It would depend on both the mare and the gelding tbh.  My mare was turned out with my old ShirexTB gelding during the early stages of her first pregnancy and during her second (and last) pregnancy, she was turned out with my old cob and her yearling son (both geldings).

The reason that it is not advised, is because _some_ geldings, still have stallion tendancies and will attempt to mount and cover mares.  Some in-foal mares will show in-season and will allow this.  This can lead to internal infections, potentially harming the foal.  But the risk of the gelding actually being allowed by the mare to cover her, would be low, however, the risk of injury to one or both, whilst he is trying, could well be quite high.


----------



## Whizz105 (8 March 2009)

mine is out with a gelding...


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 March 2009)

Mine was out with my gelding and an elderly mare, and as she foaled early, they stood next to her as she gave birth!


----------



## CrazyMare (8 March 2009)

Mine was out with a gelding until 3 1/2hrs before giving birth.


----------



## haras (8 March 2009)

Thanks for your replies.  I figure that as he isn't interested in mares at all, it should be ok to leave them all out together then!


----------



## S_N (8 March 2009)

The only other thing I would be concerned about is hind shoes - but then I never turn out together with hind shoes on.


----------



## kirstyw (8 March 2009)

Hi 
my brood mare is turned out with her stallion son when she is in foaol and i haave no problems in fact she is in charge of him and they are both 16hh plus and can often be found in same stable sharing feed
Kirsty


----------



## Fazzie (9 March 2009)

Mines out with a gelding


----------



## justjay (9 March 2009)

Our old mare was out with geldings (inc her son who was gelded at 9 months) and our present mare is out with one gelding with another in the next field
JJ


----------



## teb (9 March 2009)

I would never recommend it, but so many people get away with it and it works out nicely. Many people put mares and foals out with geldings and no problems.

My golden rule is, everything can change in an instant and dealing with the possible aftermath is something I never risk.

Terri


----------



## Enfys (9 March 2009)

I kept two in-foal mares out with a stallion all through their pregnancy and there were no problems whatsoever. Another one spent the winter (in foal) with a gelding and he was no problem, in fact, apart from being unable to feed the foal when it arrived he made a better mother than she did.

The most trouble I have ever had with in-foal mares was caused by an absolute bitch of a QH mare beating all the others up. In fact she was just a downright hag both when she was barren and in foal. 

I think that turning horses out together, regardless of how carefully you try to match them, whether they are pregnant or geldings, stallions, whatever, is a risk. Modern pastures, generally, just are not large enough for horses to have their own space.

Horses hurt themselves being pratts and in spats, nothing to be done about it, unless you keep them all in individual paddocks it is just a risk you have to decide to take.


----------

